# Lsi mr 8888-elp



## cgigeek (May 7, 2012)

Hi there, I have some LSI MR 8888-ELP card for an external SAS array, are the*re* any tutorials on setting those up or even for any SAS array?

Thanks in advance,

Bern


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2012)

It's a controller, you hook up disks to it. How complicated can it be?


----------

